# Post Surgery No Bowel Movement



## tlattin

So I had a bowel resection on Monday, they took out around 10 cm and also found a small fistula which they fixed. Today, five days later, I am still in the hospital in a fair amount of pain and very nauseous. Both are being treated with wonderful meds (fentanyl, zofran, ketamine) but no discharge is happening until bowel function returns. I have not had any bowel movement, not even gas. We've done Mirilax drugs and Colase, to name two. I'm walking around a lot and eating easily digestible foods. The doctors hear movement with the stethoscope but thats it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Justanothercp

I believe my first BM post op was 5-6 days...


----------



## Clash

I think my son's bm after small bowel resection was 3 days. Some of the pain meds are bad about causing cinstipation. So it was only when my son moved off the pain pump to oral pain meds (which he could control the intake of) that he could finally go.


----------



## Clairegard1979

Mine was also 5 days so fingers crossed it will happen soon for you. I remember willing myself to go just so I could go home!! But be warned once you do start going, you will be going A LOT for the first couple of days!!


----------



## Clairegard1979

I also felt nauseous for a week or so after and had no appetite, just eat little amounts until you feel up to it. You will wake up starving one day! The hospital should be able to give u anti sickness meds, try and get them to give you some to go home with to take when you are feeling sick.


----------



## ronroush7

I had a resection five years ago.  My bm  was slow in coming .  They decided to do some test and that was right after my bowels moved.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi yep me too was 4/5days. Your bowel just needs to get used to the disruption an op causes. Im sure it will happen soon. 
Best wishes


----------



## tlattin

Thanks everyone for the sweet wishes  Soon after I posted this, they team decided to discharge me even without any movement, I guess they were certain everything was OK. Last night, at around 1 am maybe, things started going  Not what I would call pleasant, but it's better than the alternative. Thanks!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi there you go (literally). Glad things are on the move. Maybe being at home helped by you feeling more relaxed. . Best wishes


----------



## normawood

As long as you are on narcotics for pain, you can probably expect some constipation. I had to use stool softeners and glycerine suppositories until I was off the narcotics, and then off course I had diarrhea. So hang in there, you are not alone.


----------

